# Computer Causing Power Outage?



## Cptnyr (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey all,

I just recently experienced two power outages in about an hour(it is nice out). I am using a newly built computer and running some high demanding tasks with it.  I'm wondering if my computer is causing the whole houses power to go out, or if that is even possible. 

Not sure if this is related, but whenever my computers ethernet is plugged in, our cable tv(ATT) basically comes to a standstill.  Then when unplugged it works fine again.  I'm not sure how that is possible.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2014)

It is highly likely. I live in an older place with one 20A breaker for my office, bedroom, and bathroom (whole second floor actually) If you were close to the limits, a powerful PC could take you over the edge and blow the breaker/fuse. 

On the flip side, I would think if it was some sort of a short circuit, it would manifest when power was applied, not just on demanding loads.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 11, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> It is highly likely. I live in an older place with one 20A breaker for my office, bedroom, and bathroom (whole second floor actually) If you were close to the limits, a powerful PC could take you over the edge and blow the breaker/fuse.
> 
> On the flip side, I would think if it was some sort of a short circuit, it would manifest when power was applied, not just on demanding loads.



This. If anything your circuit breaker is tripping or you have a short circuit. I highly doubt that anything outside your house will be damaged by any normal amount of power draw for the entirety of a house (or several depending on the size of the transformer).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 11, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> It is highly likely. I live in an older place with one 20A breaker for my office, bedroom, and bathroom (whole second floor actually) If you were close to the limits, a powerful PC could take you over the edge and blow the breaker/fuse.
> 
> On the flip side, I would think if it was some sort of a short circuit, it would manifest when power was applied, not just on demanding loads.


The bathroom shouldn't be on the same circuit as your bedroom and office. It should using GFCI/RCD on a different breaker all together. If you are not I suggest you get an electrician out there to fix that ASAP. If its true the entire second floor is on one circuit I suggest you move or have it rewired. That's not only poor building but dangerous.

But I don't expect you to listen to me.



Cptnyr said:


> Hey all,
> I just recently experienced two power outages in about an hour(it is nice out). I am using a newly built computer and running some high demanding tasks with it.  I'm wondering if my computer is causing the whole houses power to go out, or if that is even possible.
> Not sure if this is related, but whenever my computers ethernet is plugged in, our cable tv(ATT) basically comes to a standstill.  Then when unplugged it works fine again.  I'm not sure how that is possible.


 If you are going to be living where you are right now I suggest you have a dedicated line ran to your computers outlet.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The bathroom shouldn't be on the same circuit as your bedroom and office. It should using GFCI/RCD on a different breaker all together. If you are not I suggest you get an electrician out there to fix that ASAP. If its true the entire second floor is on one circuit I suggest you move or have it rewired. That's not only poor building but dangerous.
> 
> But I don't expect you to listen to me.



It is all on one 
Have plans to move, just need to find something to fit my needs locally.
After 10 years here i have just learned to play the game with power draw, and make sure that hair dryers and such are powered downstairs 

Also being its a rental and my landlord sucks, I doubt a rewire is in the cards.


----------

